

Chris Anderson's Free Audiobook [zip] - PeterRosdahl
http://www.wired.com/images/multimedia/free/FREE_Audiobook_unabridged.zip

======
jusob
More info:

    
    
        * 285 MB ZIP files
    
        * 21 MP3 files, 16 chapters
    
        * title: The future of Radical price
    

I'm listening to it right now, so I don't have comments on the content yet

------
emontero1
Here's a review from Guardian:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2009/jun/28/review-free-
chri...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2009/jun/28/review-free-chris-
anderson)

~~~
nir
also:
[http://www.newyorker.com/arts/critics/books/2009/07/06/09070...](http://www.newyorker.com/arts/critics/books/2009/07/06/090706crbo_books_gladwell?currentPage=all)

------
fno
Who is Chris Anderson, what is this audiobook about and why should I check it
out?

~~~
qohen
Lots of useful info about Chris Anderson available via this site:
<http://letmegooglethatforyou.com>

Or, if you'd rather not type, you could just click on the Guardian review
linked above.

------
pkulak
Wow, the Birdman wrote a book?

